# How Do I Apply For SAT II? And How Does It Work?!



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm completely clueless when it comes to MCAT or SAT or any other tests like this so any help I can get will be very much appreciated. Like when is this test held and where and how can I help? Please tell me whatever you can.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Are you taking the regular SAT or SAT 2? Regardless of which one, you have to go to collegeboard.com and make an account and register through that website. The tests are held multiple times throughout the year. I believe there is one on December 4th.


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> Are you taking the regular SAT or SAT 2? Regardless of which one, you have to go to collegeboard.com and make an account and register through that website. The tests are held multiple times throughout the year. I believe there is one on December 4th.


I wanted to take the SAT II... Can I use this score to apply on a local seat or is it only for foreigners in Pakistan? And what should my eligibility be?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

where are you from? Do you have your IBCC conversion if you didn't study in Pakistan? Cuz with my experience it took at least 2 weeks before that came in. And If your applying for the fall semester then the majority of the deadlines have passed...What colleges were you looking into for applying? And from my knowledge, you cant apply on local seats with SAT ll for a majority of the colleges. SAT ll is mainly for foreigners.


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Disguised angel explained SAT. And I will explain MCAT now as MDCAT.
Mcat consists of 220 mcqs with time allocated of only 2:30 hours. So majority of its portion (88mcqs) consists of Biology. 30 Of English which includes grammar vocabulary etc(you've to see syllabus), 44 mcqs from physcis and 58 I guess from chemistry. Bio is entirely from fsc books whereas there will be concept in other subjects. With mcat you can apply as a local candidate (save money lol) in all private and public sector universities. 
Mcat 2017 have passed now (taken in august then it got leaked and retaken on 29 oct) results too have been announced and deadlines of major private medical is gone already. 
Btw are you considering to apply this year? But how? have you taken any test(mcat or sat).?
I hope I answered all your queries regarding mcat. Feel free to ask anything


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah ive applied on foreign seats to majority of the private colleges and PTAP. I took the SAT ll for bio chem and math.


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for help guys. I'm going to apply next year as a local student.. But seeing as SAT will not be of much use I guess I'll invest my time in the tests taken by private universities..(that is to say if PMDC doesn't reinforce the central induction policy.. :/)


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

are you a foreigner or local paki?


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> are you a foreigner or local paki?


Local


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> Yeah ive applied on foreign seats to majority of the private colleges and PTAP. I took the SAT ll for bio chem and math.


Hey, im gonna be taking the SAT II in the same subjects so I just wanna know how they went for you? Where they difficult? How did you prep for them cuz I?m still dealing with the last year of high school? Do you have any other tips for me, it would honestly be such a big help?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

hmirha said:


> Hey, I'm gonna be taking the SAT II in the same subjects so I just wanna know how they went for you? Where they difficult? How did you prep for them cuz I?m still dealing with the last year of high school? Do you have any other tips for me, it would honestly be such a big help?


I mainly used The SAT Subject Test Barrons books they were quite helpful. And if ur taking AP Chemistry, AP Biology, or AP Calc. then the SAT should be a breeze for u in that specific subject. I know i took AP Biology and AP Chem, AP Physics 2, And all the AP's till Calculus BC and that helped alot.


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> hmirha said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm gonna be taking the SAT II in the same subjects so I just wanna know how they went for you? Where they difficult? How did you prep for them cuz I?m still dealing with the last year of high school? Do you have any other tips for me, it would honestly be such a big help?
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Barrons is a bad idea for the SAT II Biology, because it has so much useless stuff. I would suggest Princeton review. For Chemistry though i just used Kaplan and found it good enough. Not sure about math because I took Physics instead, for which I also took Kaplan. After finishing the books' practice tests go online and try to find some old ones it helps a lot


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

How does the bio sat work? Do u get to choose if u want E or M? Does pakistan have a preference or does it not matter?


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

hmirha said:


> How does the bio sat work? Do u get to choose if u want E or M? Does pakistan have a preference or does it not matter?


You get to choose on the test day whether you want to do E or M
And no, it doesn't matter which one you take, colleges won't ask


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

You have a choice between E and M. there are like 80 questions. Until question 60 the E and M questions are mixed but after that, you can choose either the E or M section for the last 20 questions. The sections will have more specific questions relating to E or M(whatever you choose) but the 60 questions will mostly be general. So prepare for both E and M even if you have a choice.


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

What exactly is E and M?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Ecological or Molecular


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Ecological or Molecular


Oh... Thanks


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Ok, tysm!!


----------



## ayesha_i_ (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey I wanted to ask how were the SATs for you?


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

ayesha_i_ said:


> Hey I wanted to ask how were the SATs for you?


I haven’t written them yet. I’m registered to write one on may 5th and the last two on June 2nd


----------



## avinashnankani (Apr 9, 2018)

GOOD LUCK FOR THAT! 
I'm having on June 02.


----------



## ayesha_i_ (Jan 13, 2018)

I still have to take biology :/


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

When are we supposed to submit the SAT II score for MBBS 2018 application?


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

edrev said:


> When are we supposed to submit the SAT II score for MBBS 2018 application?


When the admission opens, which is probably in sept/oct.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Do we still have the time to take the October SAT and submit it's score?


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

edrev said:


> Do we still have the time to take the October SAT and submit it's score?


Well to be honest m also trying to figure out the same thing that wether i should give SAT another try in October or not, cuz usually the deadline for application is in the mid of oct, which will be before the Declaration of SAT scores for October session. 
But if u r lucky enought they might delay the admission process this year as well, like it happened in 2017, but that was due to some fraud in MDCAT exam which is unlikely to occur. 
So in the end it all depends on you. 
And btw will this be your first attempt?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Which university deadline are you talking about? I am most concerned about Shifa. Last year for its foreign seats the deadline was 20th Nov, which was way later than the deadline for local seats, so they might do that this year as well, after the October SAT score result. 
No it would be my second attempt, I just wanted to regive physics.


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

edrev said:


> Which university deadline are you talking about? I am most concerned about Shifa. Last year for its foreign seats the deadline was 20th Nov, which was way later than the deadline for local seats, so they might do that this year as well, after the October SAT score result.
> No it would be my second attempt, I just wanted to regive physics.


Correct me if m wrong, but i think last year the deadline for online registration for Shifa was 10th of sept, and apart from that i guess most of the universities delayed their admission process last year cause of the MCAT thing. 
And btw i was talking about UHS. 
And if u dont mind me telling, what was your SAT score?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

No Shifa accepted the Oct SAT score last year, so the deadline could not have been that early.
I just gave my SAT 2 this month, result will be up next month. How was yours?


----------



## Ribulose99 (Aug 26, 2017)

This year the MDCAT will be Conducted in Sept/oct , I guess we can give SAT II in October and can apply too !!!
IN SHAA ALLAH !


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

Ribulose99 said:


> This year the MDCAT will be Conducted in Sept/oct , I guess we can give SAT II in October and can apply too !!!
> IN SHAA ALLAH !


Kindly read the first line of this document which I found on the UHS official website. 
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/notice2018.pdf
According to this post the admissions will open in august for government unis (don't have much info regarding the private unis) which definitely means that the MDCAT will be held anytime in july or the beginning of august.
But i think its better to register for oct cuz u don't really know that something unexpected might happen and trust me the feeling of regret is the worst feeling.


----------



## Ribulose99 (Aug 26, 2017)

Ohhh , Fam i messed up in my May SAT so i'll be retaking it in October , i just hope that they accept my application , otherwise i'd have to wait a whole Freakin year


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Are you guys applying from abroad or applying on overseas seats?


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

Ribulose99 said:


> Ohhh , Fam i messed up in my May SAT so i'll be retaking it in October , i just hope that they accept my application , otherwise i'd have to wait a whole Freakin year


Yea Its a good thing that u have registered for October and I recommend everyone else who wants to improve their score even by just a bit to do register for October session for SAT. cuz the same freaking thing happened to me last year, I didn't register for October session thinking that the scores will be released after the deadline of admissions so there is no point in taking it, and then later found out that the admissions had been delayed. 
What could have been worse than that?!😏


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

edrev said:


> Are you guys applying from abroad or applying on overseas seats?


Overseas.
And you asked for my score in the previous post. It's 2250/2400.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

That's a great score! Do you know how the HEC self finance works btw? I am not applying for UHS but I want to apply for HEC self finance seats on SAT score.


----------

